# WHen do bristlenose plecos reach sexual maturity?



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

Around what size do bristlenose plecos generally reach sexual maturity?


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey fellow Illinoisan, I'm not sure are you trying to breed them?


----------



## verbal (Aug 16, 2011)

The best indication is bristles on the male(s). Usually one they have a few decent size bristles they are breeding size(or very close).


----------

